
File Convert – Free Online files and documents converter - rollerken
http://file-convert.egedsoft.com/#.VpSjuTQSxgc.hackernews
======
pseingatl
As far as docs go, fewer options than pandoc. The landing page was full of
ads; it was difficult to find the list of supported files. Seems to be an ad
farm.

